# Core speed drop :(



## Doded (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi there,

I downloaded the ATI tool yesterday and I messed with the settings a bit. Nothing major. I put the core speed at 420 (default 400 mhz). But now, everytime I play a game (eg counter-strike), my core speed drops to 80 mhz. For some reason I can't get it back to the default settings.

My vid card is a ATI Radeon X700 Pro

Help appreciated.

-Doded


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 29, 2005)

That sounds.... strange.

Heres the documentation for ATITool-
http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/quick_start_guide

If you cant figure out how to get back to the stock settings, reinstall ATITool


----------

